# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nevada en Prades

## sergi1907

Esta tarde nevaba con fuerza en Prades, Tarragona.
Aquí os dejo unas fotos antes de que cortaran la carretera.











Saludos

----------

Asterion (29-feb-2016),embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),HUESITO (27-feb-2016),Jonasino (28-feb-2016),Los terrines (28-feb-2016),perdiguera (28-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),willi (28-feb-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

Personas que iban a ver la nieve han quedado atrapadas durante la nevada de esta tarde.


Coches atrapados en la TV-701. Foto: Alejandro Yeste / @ reusme

Unas setenta vehículos han tenido que ser rescatados por los Bomberos, miembros de Protección Civil y Mossos en las vías de acceso a Prades, tras la nevada de esta tarde de sábado. A pesar de los diferentes advertencias de Protección Civil y las autoridades, algunas personas han subido al coche para acercarse a Prades a tocar nieve y, antes de llegar, se han quedado atrapados en la carretera.

El punto más conflictivo ha sido en la TV-701, entre Albarca y Prades, con unos 60 vehículos afectados, que han colapsado la carretera dificultando incluso la acción de las máquinas quitanieves.

En la TV-7004, entre Vilanova de Prades y Ulldemolins han quedado inmovilizados siete vehículos, que han sido resctats por los Mossos y Protección Civil. Una situación similar se ha producido en la TV-7005, en Vilanova de Prades. En total seis dotaciones de los Bomberos han acompañado a los vehículos y los han ayudado a poner cadenas.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/coma...ausa-de-la-neu

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),HUESITO (27-feb-2016),Jonasino (28-feb-2016),Josito1969 (29-feb-2016),Los terrines (28-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),willi (28-feb-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotos y por el valor de sacar la cámara para un reportaje y jugártela... Un abrazo Sergi.

----------

